# out of debt! ....kinda



## Mouse (Oct 23, 2009)

as some of you may know I've been scraping pennies together so that when I get done some shit I can get a van like thing and travel again. 

well, I thought about my plan and realized I could take the $ i have now and pay off all my credit card debt. so I did. I'm officially OUT OF THE HOLE

just in time, too, it seems. obama has the credit companies running scared and they are all jacking interest rates sky high lately. 

but now I'm broke again lol. which is fine, I'll still be on track like i was before. It is sad to look at my savings account being all empty and pathetic. 

but still... the good news is... No debt!



now those pesky student loans... hmmm? that bridge will get crossed someday, maybe.


----------



## nivoldoog (Oct 23, 2009)

CONGRATS! Hell yea... good for you


----------



## finn (Oct 23, 2009)

The student loans are killer- but you're on your way!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 24, 2009)

eh, well, as of yesterday I lost my job. so this money saving thing has gotten complicated.

cross your fingers for unemployment and a new and better job somewhere down the line.


----------



## stove (Oct 24, 2009)

Good luck with the student loans, but congrats on the rest.


----------

